# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cochin café cho teen 'bồ kết' xu hướng vintage - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Cochin café*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 9 Trần Cao Vân, Q.1, TP HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cochin café_


*Một không gian vừa hiện đại vừa mang tính hoài cổ chắc sẽ khiến teen mình thích thú.*


Quán cà phê này nằm khép nép bên trong một ngôi nhà cũ ở đường Trần Cao Vân, Quận 1, TP HCM. Nếu không để ý, bạn rất dễ bỏ qua vì diện tích phía mặt tiền khá nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, nếu đã phát hiện ra quán thì chắc chắn bạn sẽ mê mẩn cho xem.


Theo phong cách Pop Art, quán được chia ra thành 3 gian phòng khác nhau, tiện lợi để khách lựa chọn không gian phù hợp.


Pop Art sử dụng những mảng màu tươi sáng, có khi rực rỡ để trang trí trong mỹ thuật, quảng cáo, hoặc cả trang trí nội thất. Những đồ vật có màu đối chọi được đặt cạnh nhau để tạo nên hiệu ứng về màu sắc.


Tuy theo hơi hướng rực rỡ và sống động, quán đồng thời có một chút cảm giác cổ xưa, hoài niệm.


Những góc nhỏ của quán được thiết kế khá tinh tế và bắt mắt.


Với những teen mê mệt phong cách thời trang vintage, đây hẳn là không gian thích hợp để pose ảnh. Những vật dụng như máy đánh chữ, buồng điện thoại, máy ảnh, máy may…tất cả đều là đồ cũ, được sắp xếp không có trật tự, có thể trở thành phụ kiện giúp teen có những bức ảnh ấn tượng.


Nước uống ở quán khá lạ với sự kết hợp độc đáo. Bạn có thể kêu một Cochin Red để ăn kem vani, kem dâu kết hợp với những trái dâu tươi đẹp da, hoặc một ly sinh tố dừa kết hợp với cacao hoặc chocolate để thấy sự béo ngậy.


Vừa thưởng thức vừa nhìn ngắm những góc lãng mạn thì không gì tuyệt vời bằng teen nhỉ.


Giá nước ở đây khoảng 25k. Điểm trừ của quán là không có bãi giữ xe, bạn phải gửi ở phía bên kia đường.





> Theo ione
> 
> *Quán Cochin café*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 9 Trần Cao Vân, Q.1, TP HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cochin café_




Cùng khám phá *quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

quán đẹp nhưng phải cái ở sài gòn nên ko đi được :|

----------


## dung89

quán cho teen mà hết teen có vào được không ta hehe

----------

